# Gros problème avec les écouteurs Earpods de l'ipod touch 5g



## Elephpant (25 Août 2013)

Bonjour.
J'ai récemment fais l'acquisition d'un iPod Touch 5G avec les écouteurs Earpods.

Au bout d'un mois, j'ai rencontré un problème avec le son. C'est comme si il se "déplaçait" pour aller vers l'écouteur droit.

Des fois, il n'y a que l'écouteur droit qui fonctionne. Dans le meilleur des cas, les deux écouteurs fonctionnent, mais l'écouteur gauche émet un son vraiment très faible.

Je pensais au début que le problème venait de l'iPod, alors je suis allé au service après vente de la fnac qui a reprit l'iPod, disant que les écouteurs ne sont pas pris en charge par la garantie.
Une semaine après, la fnac m'appelle pour me dire qu'Apple a constaté le problème. Je me rends donc à la fnac où ils me donnent un iPod tout neuf (dans du papier à bulles).

Je configure l'iPod, et au moment de brancher les écouteurs, le problème revient ! 
Je branche ensuite les écouteurs sur l'ordinateur, et le problème est toujours là.

Quand je branche les anciens écouteurs Apple (les ronds) sur l'iPod, le problème n'est plus là.
Je trouve ça très étrange, car Apple avait soi disant constaté le problème, mais ils n'avaient pas les écouteurs.

Je voulais ensuite savoir si vous saviez comment résoudre ce problème...
Merci.


----------



## quark67 (26 Août 2013)

Bonsoir, pourquoi ne pas tout simplement joindre l'assistance téléphonique d'Apple (http://support.apple.com/kb/HE57?viewlocale=fr_FR) ? En France, l'appel est gratuit. Si tu n'habites pas près d'un Apple Store, c'est la meilleure solution. Après quelques tests faits avec toi au téléphone, qui permettent de constater que le problème provient bien des écouteurs, un transporteur viendra 1 ou 2 jours après chez toi pour t'apporter de nouveaux écouteurs et reprendre les défectueux.

Tu disposes aussi de la possibilité de faire une demande d'assistance en ligne (voir le lien web sur la page que j'ai indiqué). Il te suffira d'indiquer que le problème concerne un accessoire d'iPod (les écouteurs sont considérés comme des accessoires), puis de préciser un problème de son.
Tu disposes alors soit de la possibilité de téléphoner à Apple (le technicien au bout du fil a alors déjà en sa possession des éléments du problème), soit tu peux demander à ce qu'Apple te rappelle au moment qui te convient, soit tu peux directement demander un échange via un transporteur.


----------



## Elephpant (28 Août 2013)

Ok je ferai ça. 
Merci !


----------

